# Other Dogs with Pannus (Eye Disease)



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

My german shepherd was diagnosed with pannus about 6 months ago. I was wondering if any other dogs that you have or know have been diagnosed with pannus. If so, how are your dogs doing with the drops and how are the progressing?

Here's speedy's story:

I first noticed both his eyes in both of the corners were extremely red. At first, I ignored it thinking it was allergies. But then I noticed, it was getting worse and seemed to be getting inflamed. That's when I decided to take him to the vet. The vet told me that she thought he had an eye disease called pannus, but this was the earliest stage that she's ever seen it. She went and did some research and confirmed that he did have pannus. She told me that most dogs with this disease go blind first and then when they are brought in, they are determined to have this disease. 
When he was first diagnosed, I had to put two different eye drops in his eyes 4 times a day. Now, we are down to only two times a day! I'm surprised he gets so excited when it comes to putting the drops in his eyes. The only reason he gets excited is because he knows he's going to get a treat afterwards. His eyes are doing much better! Neither of his eyes are inflamed any more in the corners. One eye in the corner is still red, but not as bad as it used to be. I am still worried about blindness as an outcome, but I am relieved that his eyes seem to be doing much better. I'm hoping the drops work for the rest of his life and he keeps his eye sight.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your doggies diagnosis. 
I think there is someone on the board that their dog does have this, I am sure they will reply soon. 

Hang in there.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Skye has pannus. She is 6 1/2 years old and was diagnosed three years ago. Like your dog, Skye originally had two meds, but one is short term.

I get her medication in ointment form, since I have no problem putting that in. She uses Optimune cyclosporine, but there are several different types.

At this point, once a day seems to work for Skye unless it is extremely bright or there is a lot of snow outside. Skye likes to watch out the window while I am at work and the light does make her pannus flare up. I can always tell and bump the med back to 2X a day if needed.

There should be no issue with blindness as long as the medication is continued.

Like Speedy, Skye is fine with getting her med in her eyes - she even tilts her head for me. She then goes straight over to the cupboard for her treat. Smart dogs.

I was thrown by this diagnosis at first, but of all the things they could have, this is very easy to control.

There are several of us on the board dealing with this. 

At the top of this page there is a post for "health - collective wisdom' that may be of interest to you.

Good luck to Speedy


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

Nico's breeder has a female GSD that she used to show until she developed pannus several years ago. I think her sight has also been preserved with regular medications. She's a lovely all-black dog, really did well in the show ring, so Heather was pretty disappointed about it. But at least Lady is comfortable and happy. You can see her on the breeder's website http://www.sequoiashepherds.com. 

Such a sweet girl, I think she's getting up there in years now.


----------



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

Speedy is on neomycin and the cyclosporin drops. They took him off of the cyclosporin for a while, but then they put him back on it again. I'll look at the sites! I laughed when I read that your dog runs over to the cupboard afterwards. Speedy always runs to the refridgerator and jumps up and down looking at the top where I keep the dog treats.


----------



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

I hope I didn't double post a topic already in existence then. I just saw the board with an already existing pannus discussion. Sorry about that. Hopefully I'll learn some more from the other discussion board. Thanks for letting me know about that one.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i had a male with pannus RIP.............

we noticed it when he was about years old......his eyes showed cloudiness kinda of an opaque film over them in the beginning stage.

Pannus can be managed with eye meds for the life of the dog............you can preserve most of the eye sight using the eye meds and avoid inviromental factors such as bright sunlight, etc.

my advice to you would be to go to an eye specialist...most regular vets do not have the expertise to deal with Pannus. the ete specilists have their own eye meds that best fit the individual...........

debbie


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

It's fine that you posted here. The other link is a 'sticky' so people can look at it to get information. Your dog was just diagnosed and you needed new info.

If this discussion brings any new info to the front, the mods may merge it with the other one.

I agree with DebbieG that you should consult an specialist. They have the most up to date information. Skye's specialistis more than happy to fax her updates to our regular vet.


Note to DebbieG - I am so sorry. I didn't realize you had lost your dog with pannus. My sympathies to you.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

yes, i did just have to PTS my Pannus dog a little over a week ago.he was 14 (Toby) the light of my life...........Very Very Hard.....

But, as far as the Pannus goes, he did fine with it from the age of 4 to 14........as long as we kept up with any changes and used the meds on a regular basis.its was under control.....also used the Doggles when he was out in the sun for long periods...........he was a pretty good sport about it......RIP...my special boy......


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

With Max, he is managed with a combination of tacrolimus (cyclosporine ointment makes his eyes sting) and doxycycline (an antibiotic for tick issues). It took some fiddling to get the meds right.

(debbie, been thinking about you







)


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

My GSD has pannus, and it's not a huge deal really. The best thing to do is keep the dog away from UV rays. The meds work fine and dandy, but simply keeping the UV out of the eyes works just as well and does not have as much possibility for side effects like drugs do. Doggles work wonders and GSDs with a set of goggles on look smashing.

My dog is on some stuff called Pred-Forte which is a steroid (prednisone is how I think it's spelled).


----------



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

I had no idea that sunlight could effect it. My vet didn't mention anything about this. I may have to invest in a pair of the goggles now. I just learned from one of my friends that we have an eye specialist that comes to my city once a month, so I may need to check that out. Thanks again everyone. I noticed in the sticky forum that some people's cyclosporin drops get really oily on the bottle and some have hard time squeezing the drops out. That's happened the past 3 bottles that I've used. It's extremely annoying. Speedy sits there impatiently as I'm trying to get those certain drops to go into his eyes.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i liked the bottle with the dropper better than the optimune ointment. i didn't like applying the stuff with my finger....
i always bought the half bottles of cyclosporin because it doesn't have much of a shelf life and can get cloudy and thick. as with any eye med you do need to shake it up so it will be mixed well before applying.
the cyclosporin is for controlling the disease and lubricating the eye, but usually the optimologist will give you a steroidal eye med to use with it..........eventually i only had to use the steroid drop when there was redness present.....

definitely make an oppointment with a specialist, usually a once a year visit will be enough, unless there are changes in the meantime....

yes, the UV rays can have a big effect on the eyes, also harsh weather conditions, wind, etc, can irritate things.....

i also found that diet helps, supplements, also because Pannus is an immune related disease my belief is that certain things can trigger it, like vaccinations, lyme disease, allergies, etc.........

debbie


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Max does best with the ointment, rather than the drops.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i know the ointment stays in the eyes longer.....i think its whats easier for the person to apply...........


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I agree debbie.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i think its better to start with the drops, because its quicker and the dog can get used to having stuff applied to the eye......then at some point if the ointment is suggested the dog will be more acceptable to having the eyes fiddled with.......


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 28, 2004)

I thought I would just pass on what is helping or at least seems to have made a big difference in my now 2 y/o gsd male. You can see my question on pannus and eye drops dated 12/20/09. My boys eyes got worse a few days after posting about possiblity of him having pannus. left eye increased in raised redness area in left outer corner of his eye, both eyes increased dryiness increased white goobers. I talked to my vet who also researched and was pretty sure thats what it was (pannus). She talked about doing a scaping when he was put under for nuetering surgery. well weather was icy then muddy so wanted to hold off on neutering so did more research on net and this is what I did:
ensured he got 2 ounces raw liver dailey
started cod liver oil 5 ccs a day
400 IU Vit E daily
2 fish oil capsules daily
eyebright herbal capsule once daily

noticied within 5 days left redness of eye gone, both eyes shiney wet looking, goobers almost entirely gone. now 2 weeks later eyes still looking lots better. so will continue this treatment and hope to get his neutering surgery done in next couple of weeks and have both eyes really looked at while he is under anesthesia. 

He is a raw fed dog and he always got liver but was not real careful to ensure he got exact amounts on a daily basis and was scared he would get too much vit A with cod liver oil in past but new research put that fear to rest. I had been hearing lots about people and eyebright herbal supplements so did search on line and ensured that any of the herbs used in capsule where not harmful to dogs. I roll his capsules in peanut butter and eats them right down. My dad makes the eyebright capsules so know whats in them. 

So will cointinue this treatment as long as things continue to be positive and still plan on having vet check them while under for nuetering surgery. will keep all posted on pros and cons and what the vet visit reveals. Now if I only monitored my diet and health as much as I do my gsds. HA. hope this long posts helps someone.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I would be surprised if your dog has pannus. He is younger than pannus typically appears and your description does not fully fit pannus. Dry eyes and goobers are also not typical - Skye's eyes for instance were wet and the red is scarlet and covers all the white areas.

Then grayish brown fatty lipids begin growing over the eyeball, getting worse everyday.

I've not heard of a scraping to detect pannus - Skye went to an opthomologist (sorry about the spelling) and had a full series of tests much like what you might get at your eye doctor. There were no scrapings taken.

I cannot imagine a dog with true pannus getting better based on diet changes. If it works for yours that is great and I look forward to hearing more about that.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Skye'sMomI would be surprised if your dog has pannus. He is younger than pannus typically appears and your description does not fully fit pannus. ......
> 
> I cannot imagine a dog with true pannus getting better based on diet changes. If it works for yours that is great and I look forward to hearing more about that.


I could see this as mild pannus, which would explain why it would get better with diet and, more importantly, immune mediating supplements.

There very well could have been an allergy component too though!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Hopefully the diet will continue to help. This will be very interesting to hear about in the future.


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 28, 2004)

Sorry didnt repeat eye describtion from posted question about getting dogs to accept eye drops. Chio right eye started out red whites of his eye in lower outer corner, I thought he ran into something and figured would take awhile for broken blood vessel for blood to be reasorbed. It didnt seem to affect him so just kept an eye on him. well.... then the red turned to thickened brown looking plague to be spreading from white of eye to colored to pupil. then the left eye got an elevated reddened area in outer aspect. looked like the same thing again on different eye. Started research and saw pictures of pannus and thats what it looked like. First readings I was seeing was it was a death sentence so did more research and heard it hopefully could be managaed with eye drops. The change in diet as not changed the brownish plagues but did get rid of the red swelling area on his eyeball. You all are right on everything I have read it usually shows up later in a dogs life. My vet is also surprised it is occuring in younger dog. he had no signs of it on last vet visit. I believe the scaping was to check cytology. from all the reading I have done looks like most of the diagnosis goes on looking at eyes and the breed GSD. My vet did say its harder to control the younger the dog is diagnosed. He is other wise a very healthy dog, great wt, shiney coat, active, healthy appetitie. Grrrrh. So I am sure we wil be trying the medicine too. 
Do the drops doing help the brown plague go away or at least recede?


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

yes, the drops do help the brownish red pigment..........but its the steroid drops that help that not the cyclosporin......the cyclosporin is to keep eyes lubricated and slow down the progression of the disease.....


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Here is my experience, mileage may vary









I have tried the steroid drops, the cyclo drops, the cyclo ointment, and the tacrolimus ointment for Max's eyes.

None of these alone seem to do the job alone, he has needed regular pulsing of antibiotics also (tetracycline (eye ointment) or doxycycline (oral)) - I suspect some of the issue is from a tick disease. When I have him on antibiotics, he only needs eye meds every 3-4 days. When he's not on antibiotics, more frequent eye meds don't help. He was diagnosed by the ophthalmologist with pannus of the cornea and the 3rd eyelid. The 3rd eyelid has been very difficult to keep under control.

Steroid drops made him pee excessively. The cyclo stings his eyes and makes him paw at them excessively. The cyclo drops did not seem nearly as effective as the ointment, but are *much* easier to apply. The cyclo was efffective at getting rid of the brown plague - the cyclo is an immune suppressant so it will help decrease the inflammation of the autoimmune response, but it also increases tear production and tears are a natural antibiotic in the eye (the human product Restasis is cyclo). The tacrolimus has been pretty good - it does not bother his eyes like the cyclo, and has kept his corneas in front of the seeing part of the eye *very* clear. It seems to be not as good as clearing that brown plaque away from the white part of the eye. BUT, that might be because he has had a very BAD year in terms of inflammatory issues. I am happy with the tacro because his vision has not worsened with it, and he is comfortable with it.

None of my dogs ever seem to follow the rules....


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Lisa, yes we know that about your dogs..............they have a whole set of their own rules when it comes to health issues.............LOL.....

although i have had a few like that myself..........this is where you are forced to do things out of text and have a proactive approach......


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Helen Hiller (Feb 4, 2010)

Was totally devastated when my 4 year old GSD Kelly, (the love of my life) was diagnosed with Pannus yesterday. Feel much more positive after reading your blog. Having said that Iam having problems administering the prescribed drops. She thinks its a big game. The treats do help though.


----------



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

The trick is to give her a treat after you give her the drops. When Speedy sees me going towards the bottles, he charges at me and starts running around in circle and then sits down. He does move his head around a bit but he finally is still and lets me put in the drops. He then runs over to the fridge, I keep his treats on top of there, and he jumps up and down waiting for his treat. Lol.


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 28, 2004)

Kellyseye,
so scarey isnt it? so hows the eye drops working? is it getting easier? Is it in both eyes? can you describe it? are the drops making it better? how often and what name of drops are you using? 

Chios eyes are looking alot better. no more drainage, no redness. he loves the Cod liver oil and so far the eyebright capsule rolled in peanut butter he takes right down. will continue the regiment figure it cant hurt. Still planning on a thourough check up with the vet when he goes under for his neutering surgery. that will be done when the weather coorperates. 

will keep monitoring this thread appreciate all the info and hearing whats working for others.
Sherry and Chio


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

To all of you with pannus dogs - if your dog, like Skye, has settled in to a once a day or every other day treatment, be sure you step it up if you have a lot of snow.

Bright light really plays havoc with pannus. Skye likes to sit on a bench and look out the windows. We have so much snow right now it is really bright. I am back to treating her eyes twice a day for now. If I didn't she would begin to redden and have drainage within a couple of day.


We can't drop our guard with pannus if we want to keep it at bay.


----------



## Helen Hiller (Feb 4, 2010)

Ladyluck, Thanks for interest, very early days yet. Kelly is on Malitrol eye drops 2 in each eye 3 times a day. Veterinarian said they are steroids and I have to take her back on Tuesday for further checks. Don't think many of the drops are actually getting there as Kelly is very skittish. I manage to get them in maybe about once a day, very hit and miss though getting easier. I am generous with treats when she does eventually let me administer them. Am persevering with the dropper touching her over the eye with it to just get her used to the idea. Think ointment might be easier for her and me. 
Mum to Kelly , Smudge, Lucy and Bris. (Cats) UK


----------



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

Skye's mom, I noticed Speedy's eyes getting worse with all the snow we've been having. He loves going outside and running around and burying his head in the snow. He's crazy. But anyway, I've been upping his drops to 3x a day now. I'm originally supposed to do them twice a day right now unless I notice flare ups.


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 28, 2004)

Kellyseye, 
yep that what I am afraid of with Chio is even getting close to his eyes with a dropper.... Hang in there and hopefully will keep getting easier. Hope the vet as good news tommorrow. Maybe the ointment will be easier. 

That snow glare is bright. Its snowing agian here. I have been limiting time out for now.


----------



## ImAti0n (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey everyone I'll keep it in this thread since I don't want to create a new one.

My dog just got diagnosed with pannus today. He's on NeoPolyDex and Optimmune. I'm guessing if I keep him on these meds for the rest of his life and avoid over exposure to UV(sunlight) then blindness wont be an issue?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Those should manage it just fine. You might be able to mess with the dosing schedule too and ultimately not dose as frequently, depends on the dog.


----------



## ImAti0n (Jan 21, 2010)

LisaT said:


> Those should manage it just fine. You might be able to mess with the dosing schedule too and ultimately not dose as frequently, depends on the dog.



Ok good. I just don't want my boy going blind. I'm also going to invest in some doggles after reading about them on here.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I didn't have great luck with Max and the doggles, but I wasn't very persistent either!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Skye wasn't happy with doggles either, but she has a small, narrow head - not the easiest to fit them to. I just make sure I manage the light as much as possible keep a good check on her eyes daily.

I put the ointment in her eyes once a day to every other day - more at times like this with lots of bright snow or light.

She was diagnosed almost 3 years ago and has done great!


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 28, 2004)

well its official its Pannus at age of 2 years and 4 months old. Noticed his eyes were getting cloudier no reddness or drainage but brown plaques remained. He was neutered same day of eye exam and dx. So he was still pretty lethargic from surgery when we started his eye drops on wednesday afternoon. he has been pretty good with the eye drops we are using the treats after each eye. Eye meds prescribed is Prednisolone Acetate 1%. we have noticed the cloudiness is gone, eyes more shiney. He hasnt seemed to mind the drops. Of course this may change when he gets over his neutering surgery. he had complications with bleeding so hes not up to par yet but looking better today. Don't know whether he will tolerate the doggles or not........ will look into them tho. So we will see what happens with the gtts! Hopefully they will do the trick, he is such a great dog. the vet was really impressed with his temperment. 
Sherry and Chio


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chrono was just diagnosed with the early signs of pannus today. He's just over two years old. However, the vet wants to wait on treatment and see how it progresses. I didn't even see anything with his eyes, but there's brown around his iris like someone smudged his eyeball and the color smeared.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Syaoransbear said:


> Chrono was just diagnosed with the early signs of pannus today. He's just over two years old. However, the vet wants to wait on treatment and see how it progresses. I didn't even see anything with his eyes, but there's brown around his iris like someone smudged his eyeball and the color smeared.


Hmmm, and wait until it progresses before treating?

Pannus doesn't get better.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah I'm not really sure what she meant by that either.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I would see an ophthalmologist, get a definitive diagnosis, and treat if treatment is needed. I wouldn't risk my dog's vision based on the iffy recommendation of one vet. Her advice makes no sense to me whatsoever. There is no question about how pannus progresses!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Maybe the vet wasn't sure of the diagnosis thats why she wants to wait to see what progresses.........alot of times early Pannus can be mis-diagnosed by regular vets..........

i agree with Lisa, i wouldn't wait, i would go to an eye specialist.......early diagnosis and treatment is the key in keeping the disease under control.......

debbie


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 28, 2004)

I would call the vet and clarify why they are waiting to treat and when are they going to recheck. the eye drops really havent been near the big deal I was afraid they would be. Chio loves to get his eye drops so he can have his treat!! will be 2 weeks this wednesday. 

Also about how long does a 5 ml bottle last if using 2 drops twice a day each eye? I looked all over the bottle and cant find how many drops are in the bottle. I think I am getting close to empty due to eye drops are more foamy? We probably used alot more first couple days when Chio was getting used to them, alot of the drops went everywhere but is eyes at first! LOL!

I am going by the vets office this week to get another bottle to ensure we dont run out. Havent seen the brown patches shrink in size but have seen them smooth out..... the eyeball looks smoother, glassier. So will keep monitoring. 
Sherry and Chio


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Our GSD was diagnosed with pannus earlier last year prior to passing away. We noticed what looked like a little gunk in the corner of hte eye that would not go away. We started on 4 drops per day and finally got to two per day. She never minded the drops. the 5ML lasted a month I think? We got the prescription from the vet and ordered it online at a much cheaper price. 

The easiest way we found to do it since they will probably need the drops the rest of their life is buy 2 bottles. then when the first runs out, start using the second and order the backup bottle. Then you will never have to worry. The system worked great for us.

The drops did wonders. The gunk area receded and her eyes went back to normal and bright

I suggest that all dog owners really get to know the look of every inch of their GSD. Eyes, tongues, butt, you name it and check them weekly for changes. Because we knew what her eye was supposed to look like, we caught it in the first week or two when symptoms appeared.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

My shar pei has Pannus he had it when we bought him at 12 weeks old. And white leasons. The leasons heald but he has limted site. Runs in to things. The ointment and the DOGGLES work well I got my doggles off ebay. And I don't care how silly he looks it helps lol jus thinking about him in them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2013)

4yr old M German Shepherds with pannus question. Just diagnosed today 

Thank you all for your post. My vet has proscribed 2 drops twice a day
1) a triple antibiotic =Neomycin, Polmyxin B, Dexamethsone 
2) cyclosporin

The triple antibiotic she wants to slowly decrease and eventually get rid of all together
And the Cyclosporin is life long.

MY QUESTION is should my dog also be on steroid drops as well? Will the big brown spots fade with proper, continued treatment? 
2)Also how do you find a canine ocular specialist? My vet got a little perturbed when I asked about specialist. 
3) Is there any other "look alike" eye problems out there?

Thanks all wish I had found this forum sooner


----------



## Amandap (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi what eye drops did u use as my dog has just started getting pannus


----------



## vickip9 (Mar 28, 2012)

Along the topic of Pannus, I'm not sure if that's what my boy has or not. The vet said it is, but it doesn't really look like the "cloudy film" over the eye that I'm hearing about. What my boy has is on the outter white part of each eye. The "whites" of his eyes actually have brown discoloration that looks as if the coloring of his eyes spilled out into the white part. It's like that in both eyes, and it's on the outer sides of each eye as well. Not on the inside corners of the eyes.. Just the outer parts. And the brown areas are starting to creep in to the actual iris parts of his eyes as well. Like it's starting to cover just a little bit of the iris on the outer edges. It's really weird. 

What do you guys think? Does this sound like Pannus?


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

vickip9 said:


> Along the topic of Pannus, I'm not sure if that's what my boy has or not. The vet said it is, but it doesn't really look like the "cloudy film" over the eye that I'm hearing about. What my boy has is on the outter white part of each eye. The "whites" of his eyes actually have brown discoloration that looks as if the coloring of his eyes spilled out into the white part. It's like that in both eyes, and it's on the outer sides of each eye as well. Not on the inside corners of the eyes.. Just the outer parts. And the brown areas are starting to creep in to the actual iris parts of his eyes as well. Like it's starting to cover just a little bit of the iris on the outer edges. It's really weird.
> 
> What do you guys think? Does this sound like Pannus?


You know there was a thread on here a couple months ago about this...this is normal, my dog has it, as do many many others....a dozen or so posted on the thread saying their dog has too...mine has for yrs. - it's like the brown is bleeding slightly into the whites


----------



## nightjar (Jan 15, 2014)

*Pannus*

My 8-y.o. female was diagnosed with atypical pannus 4 years ago. The atypical form is concentrated in the third eyelid, for those unfamiliar, as opposed to the actual eyeball. Treatment had been successful for years using cyclosporine with intermittent treatments of prednisolone acetate for flare ups. As of late, neither of these is working. The ophthalmologist wants to administer corticosteroid injections directly into the third-eyelid membrane. 

Needless to say, this is expensive, and he has advised that this is the only avenue for treatment as the topical treatments no longer keep things under control. 

Does anyone out there have experience with this treatment for pannus?

Thanks so much, Nightjar.


----------



## Katy1985 (Nov 16, 2013)

Greta had Pannus affecting the 3rd eyelid since she was 5. It took a while to diagnosed. The vets kept saying it was allergies. Finally got a vet that owned gsd and she saw the Pannus right away. We treated her with prednisolone drops 1% 2x/day when it flared up. I live at 6000 feet. We were told high altitude aggravates it due to increased UV rays. At sea level even in mexico with strong sunlight we noticed it decreased in severity. When it flared, it usually took a couple months of treatment before it receded. She spent more time on the drops than off. We got them online as that was much less expensive. She passed at 9 yrs old and never lost her vision from the pannus.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Had one diagnosed at about 2 years. Went to animal opthamologist, went to eye drops 2x a day. Our reward was "out in the yard" for both dogs. She would sit for the drops knowing that she earned the pass for both of them. Lived to be nearly 15 and retained eye sight. Needed less medication when we moved to lower elevation.


----------



## joshmv (Dec 12, 2009)

Does anybody know what's going on with the crazy price spike for Prednisolone Acetate drops? 

I have to give drops every day for pannus, but a 15ml bottle is $150+ now. A year or so ago I could get it for $50.


----------

